# birth control and me



## JULIA (Jun 23, 2010)

I seem to have the worst luck when it comes to birth control.

I've been taking an oral contraceptive since I was 17 and now I'm almost 20. Pill #1 that I was on was working great until I noticed my hair thinning out. I asked my doctor what was up and he said most likely it was a side-effect from the pill I was taking. Then almost a year after first taking it, I started suffering from acne. My doctor thought maybe I should try an OC that would help put my acne at ease. 

Pill #2 did nothing for my acne but my hair started falling out in clumps. Every time I showered or ran my hands through my hair I would have ropes of hair in my hands. Needless to say I freaked out and stopped taking my birth control. My acne settled down a bit and my hair was no longer falling out, so I felt comfortable enough to start taking Pill #1 again. Well, the side-effects I experienced before returned with a vengeance. My acne worsened and my hair was shedding like crazy. I took another break because I wasn't dating anyone and I just wanted to give my body a rest. Just like before, everything returned to "normal". 

Then I started dating my current boyfriend and because I wanted to be safe, I decided I would try a new pill. I was introduced to pill #3 and while I can't say for sure if it's helping my acne or not, it's DEFINITELY making my hair fall out. My hair was fine before I started taking this pill, but now it's falling out again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really don't want to sound ignorant/naive here, I really am looking to be educated on this subject since well...I never was.

My question: What are my alternatives? I really want to stop taking hormonal birth control. My boyfriend and I always use a condom and I know that's certainly not enough, but what if I use one as well? IUD's are out of the question as is the depo. shot.

Thanks in advance!
(I hope this is in the right section, if not, I'm sorry!)


----------



## Meisje (Jun 23, 2010)

I take a form of birth control called LoEstrin... as the name suggests, it's not high in estrogen. I'm pretty sensitive to medication and it's pretty good for me.

You can get an IUD, but there is always risk of infection. I think you need to weigh the benefits against the risk.

They don't recommend you use the male and female condom together.

Here's a link to Scarleteen... it's a site for young adult sex education, the "teen" is misleading because there's great info there for everyone.

Birth Control Bingo | Scarleteen


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 23, 2010)

why isn't it enough to use a condom? you afraid it'll break?

Your options that are non-hormonal that I know of is:

Condoms
Femidoms
Diaphragm/cervical cap
Copper coil

Most contraceptives are hormone based. Or so I've found, as I have stopped taking the pill, cause I'm not keen on the possible side effects. 

In terms of hormones, there are options that could be better for you, like the contraceptive ring(is hormonal treatment though). But really you need to talk to a doctor or gynecologist, to find out what is the best option for you. And if you'd even be able to get a coil, as this depends on the size of the opening of your cervix, and if you have heavy periods (for the copper one this is an issue, as it can make it worse).


----------



## Meisje (Jun 23, 2010)

Speaking from experience, when a condom breaks, it's a horrible feeling... and the morning-after pill is a massive dose of hormones. Imagine your worst PMS x10.


----------



## JULIA (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you both for your responses!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bjarka* 

 
_why isn't it enough to use a condom? you afraid it'll break?_

 
Well...When I asked my doctor if it'd be okay to just use a condom, he was like, "um...do you want babies?"


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 23, 2010)

Condoms aren't 100%, but nothing is, except not having sex.

I know it's horrible when they break, I've tried that too, and the morning after pill made me feel really unwell, like I was getting a flu. 

The condom is what recomend in UK and DK, if they don't want hormones, as they are more effective than the cap, and as the coil can be a problem if you haven't had kids yet. 

Condoms are considereed best, as they protect agains STI's. And breakage problems can be minimized, by ensuring you know how to put it on (and when), and have the right size for your partner. Biggest down side to condoms, is that it can dry you out, so you need more KY than normally.


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 23, 2010)

BTW I've not been to get a cap fitted for my self yet (the place has weird opening hours). But my granma highly recomended it, as long as you are taught how to insert it. She used to use it. (and she is a nurse)


----------



## JULIA (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for this info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be sure to look into all these other methods you mentioned!


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 23, 2010)

no probs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And not to be funny, but your doctor doesn't sound nice. Maybe ask him to refer you to see a gynecologist, to be sure you get some expert advise, especially considering the side effects you've had to the pill.


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jun 23, 2010)

My hair was also falling out from my BCP, so my OBGYN switched me to Ortho TriCyclen which helped with the hair loss by about 1000%! My hair barely falls out now and I have so much new growth and baby hairs! Plus it helped with my acne! Have you tried this particular brand Julia? Also have you considered an IUD- intrauterine device?


----------



## JULIA (Jun 23, 2010)

MAC: No, I haven't tried that brand! I've had such terrible experience, I'm not so sure I want to try a OC anymore. Yes, I have considered an IUD and after talking it over with my physician, the risks out-weight the benefits in my opinion!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 23, 2010)

i can't speak to negative side effects as ive neve had them, but i can speak to being scared of using condoms alone. A sac of semen inside of me, with nothing else to protect me is just not good enough.

i use the vaginal ring with great success. i love it! maybe see how that compares hormone level wise with what your taking? i think you should see a specialist of some nature. you shouldnt have to go through a guessing game to find out what BC to take.


----------



## dreamscapemess (Jun 24, 2010)

While I don't suffer from hair loss, I also have side-effects from by BC (Loestrin24Fe).  I have been on it for about 2 years, and in the beginning it was fantastic.  Cramps were virtually eliminated and my periods were lighter.  Unfortunately, I have not had one single period, not even spotting, since NOVEMBER 2009.  I'm on my 8th month without a period...and no, I'm not pregnant.  This has been driving me absolutely nuts, as I have a hard time believing not having a period at all is healthy.   I visited my OBGYN after month 4, and he wasn't worried.

BTW, I have some other health issues as well.  I can't help but wonder if they're somehow related...

I NEVER THOUGHT I'D MISS MY PERIOD.


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd recommend talking to a gynecologist if you can. They will be able to give you much better advice than your GP or anyone here.

I've taken Ortho Tri-cyclen, Ortho Tri-cyclen Lo, Depo Provera, and I currently have a copper coil IUD because I got sick of being on hormones. I think you should consider trying other forms of hormonal BC, just because the pill didn't work for you doesn't mean something else won't. I hated Depo though, it made sex very painful and killed my libido... I should have tried some other options before jumping to an IUD. But I love not having to worry about it, I don't have to do anything and I'm protected for years. I have heavy painful periods, but I always did. Please remember that the advice a regular GP will give you about IUDs is outdated, and is probably referring to how IUDs used to be. You don't have to have a kid to get one, and the risks of perforation and infection are much smaller than they used to be. The risk of a pelvic infection is only increased by having an IUD if you have an STI, so use a condom with an IUD unless you are in a monogamous relationship.

But yeah. Talk to an ObGyn.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I'd recommend talking to a gynecologist if you can. They will be able to give you much better advice than your GP or anyone here.

I've taken Ortho Tri-cyclen, Ortho Tri-cyclen Lo, Depo Provera, and I currently have a copper coil IUD because I got sick of being on hormones. I think you should consider trying other forms of hormonal BC, just because the pill didn't work for you doesn't mean something else won't. I hated Depo though, it made sex very painful and killed my libido... I should have tried some other options before jumping to an IUD. But I love not having to worry about it, I don't have to do anything and I'm protected for years. I have heavy painful periods, but I always did. Please remember that the advice a regular GP will give you about IUDs is outdated, and is probably referring to how IUDs used to be. You don't have to have a kid to get one, and the risks of perforation and infection are much smaller than they used to be. The risk of a pelvic infection is only increased by having an IUD if you have an STI, so use a condom with an IUD unless you are in a monogamous relationship.

But yeah. Talk to an ObGyn._

 
Excellent advise!  Unfortunately, the IUD got a bad name back in the day and the stigma still seems to follow it.  Modern IUD's are very low risk and very effective.  As far as Depo-I've never used it, but all of my friends who have hated it....major concerns were massive loss of libido and horrid weigh gain that was very difficult to lose.  I know these aren't health issues, but it really affected my friends' relationships.


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 24, 2010)

It's really interesting that you mention hair loss (in fact, thank you!) because I have recently begun taking the depo-provera shot, and I have suspected hair loss. I didn't know why, but then since you mentioned it, I looked it up and turns out it is a side-effect of the depo shot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways I think there IS a depo shot called the Depo subQ 104 provera, it has 30% less hormone in it, and only needs to be injected every 3 months. That might be good (as I'm on the regular shot with higher hormone levels).

Or, what about Mirena or a copper IUD? They last a long time, little maintenance, and w/ the copper one there is no hormone I believe, so you should have minimal side effects. Something worth checking into, at least! I know they prefer you have a child first, but it's not a necessity.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 24, 2010)

Using condoms is perfectly normal and "enough". The idea that everyone should be using double forms of birth control is pretty strange, and I am very surprised to hear that a doctor is saying this. Double methods of protection are for example required of those who take Accutane - because of the very high risk of birth defects. That is quite a different situation from the average persons.

Never in my life have I had a condom break. As long as they are the correct size and put on in the right way, the risk of breakage is very small. And in that unlikely event there is the morning after pill. While that one isn't exactly fun, we are talking about a one time thing that might never even occur, as opposed to constantly taking hormones with regular BC pills and other hormonal BC methods.

Condoms really are the best option in my opinion.


----------



## Saraid (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Speaking from experience, when a condom breaks, it's a horrible feeling... and the morning-after pill is a massive dose of hormones. Imagine your worst PMS x10._

 
Some people have zero symptoms from Plan B.  She may not feel bad - I just had a 10 minute headache, but my friend had nothing.

I would suggest talking to your gynecologist about a copper IUD, they can make your period a little heavier, so make sure you talk about how it would affect your current flow.

You could also use condoms and have Plan B in the house in case of failure.  I think all women should keep Plan B in the house no matter what form of birth control they use, always be prepared!

Another option would be combining withdrawal with the Fertility Awareness Method.  This is not the rhythm method - it actually charts your individual cycle, but takes a decent amount of work.  If you're interested, you could get the book on it.  I have friends who have done this method for years and they're fine.  However, this would only work if you're not concerned about STI transmission.  

You could also combine FAM with condoms.

Good luck and don't let anyone tell you that you need to stay on a medicine that makes you feel badly.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Saraid* 

 
_Some people have zero symptoms from Plan B.  She may not feel bad - I just had a 10 minute headache, but my friend had nothing._

 
Other women I've spoken to also had severe side effects. I believe women should be warned of the possibility so that they are aware these side effects are a possibility. Both my doctor and pharmacist failed me in that regard.

I had a major feeling of depression, intense headache, nausea, uncontrollable crying jags. At times I felt hysterical, at times depressed. It only lasted a couple of days and came in waves.

It put my emotions completely out of whack. And the doctor who prescribed it (this was back when it had to be prescribed) didn't warn me of any of that, and neither did the pharmacist. In fact, when I asked "does this have side effects" they both said no. I would have called in sick to work if I'd known. I didn't, and ended up in a hysterical crying fit at work --- very embarrassing and nothing like my usual work-self. A supervisor demanded to know what was wrong (saying dumb things like "if this is about a fight with your boyfriend, you shouldn't bring that to work") so I finally admitted I had taken the morning-after pill and was having side effects, trying to minimize the damage. That person was morally opposed to the morning after pill (due to a lack of knowledge about how it worked) and from then on, that supervisor was very difficult to deal with at work, since they looked down on me for taking an "abortion pill."

If I'd been aware at all that the side effects could be that severe, I would have stayed home.

It was still definitely worth it. I did not want a pregnancy. Those side effects weren't much to deal with in comparison to having a baby. But I want to make sure other women know you *CAN* have severe side effects and plant their days taking the backup accordingly.


----------

